# culasse de la browning



## simenon

Buongiorno,
avrei bisogno di sapere il nome in italiano della culasse delle pistole semiautomatiche tipo Browning. Se ho capito bene il termine indica in francese quella parte della pistola che si tira indietro per far scendere il primo colpo in canna (i successivi scendono automaticamente per un effetto di rimbalzo o simile). Cercando in siti specializzati trovo (sempre che io abbia individuato il pezzo giusto): otturatore, slitta, carrello. Credo siano tre nomi per indicare la stessa cosa. O mi sbaglio? E se lo sono qual è il più diffuso? 
Qui si vede un disegno con le varie parti e per l'appunto compaiono (al numero 2) i nomi citati. Ma è veramente il numero 2 quello che si tira indietro a mano? Ed è quello che in francese chiamano "culasse"?
Riporto per chiarezza anche la frase in questione (siamo negli anni 50): "Le revolver était toujours là, enveloppé d'un chiffon gras. Il l'essuya, tira sur la culasse, pour amener une balle dans le canon. Il y eut un déclic..."


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sim ,
Mi sa che manca un link: non c'è niente da vedere


----------



## simenon

Excusez-moi: j'ai oublié... Le voilà: http://airgunz.altervista.org/Tecnica/Chiusura_Browning_pag1.php


----------



## cubo magico

Credo che si tratti della culatta (al punto 14 del link) 

Da wikipedia : La *culatta è quella parte delle armi da fuoco, rafforzata, destinata a contenere la carica ed a sopportare lo sforzo dell’espansione dei gas quando parte il colpo.*


----------



## simenon

Ma la culatta si tira indietro? Dalla figura mi sembrava di no, perciò l'avevo esclusa. Perché il pezzo in questione è quello che sta nella parte superiore della pistola e che si tira indietro (si vede in vari filmati) per mettere in canna il primo colpo. Credo che non sia permesso mettere link dei video, altrimenti lo farei.


----------



## matoupaschat

Penso si chiami culatta mobile (vedi Wikipedia QUI) e suppongo che come in francese venga accorciata in culatta.


----------



## simenon

Però non mi sembra che corrisponda alla parte che si tira indietro a mano. E fra l'altro nel wikipedia francese, in corrispondenza c'è "chambre". Mi era parso di capire che la culatta fosse una parte interna al pezzo che si tira indietro (carrello, secondo alcuni siti). Nei libri le parole che trovo più spesso con questo senso sono "carrello" e "otturatore". Per esempio in Per chi suona la campana (Mondadori), lo chiamano "otturatore" e spiegano anche che cos'è: http://books.google.it/books?id=cup...Q#v=onepage&q="indietro l'otturatore"&f=false


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sim,
Googlando, trovo che la culasse (o bloc culasse) corrisponde al carrello otturatore (o carrello o otturatore, dipende dal meccanismo esatto della pistola). Francese: ICI
Italiano: QUI​
PS Scusami per avere linkato i risultati globali delle ricerche invece di due sole pagine ma credo che sia meglio in questo caso particolare .


----------



## simenon

Grazie Matou! Perfetto. Anche io ero arrivato a quelle conclusioni. Ho visto le immagini. Chiarissime. Grazie


----------

